# Iran sends warning to Israel via US officials



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

TEHRAN, Iran (AP) - Iran's official IRNA news agency is reporting the country has sent a warning to Israel through the United States over the recent killing of an Iranian general in an alleged Israeli airstrike.

The Tuesday report quotes Deputy Foreign Minister Hossein Amirabdollahian as saying, "We told the Americans that the leaders of the Zionist regime should await the consequences of their act."

He added, "The Zionist regime has crossed our red lines."

Iranian Gen. Mohammad Ali Allahdadi was killed along with six Lebanese Hezbollah fighters in a Jan. 18 airstrike in the Syrian-controlled part of the disputed Golan Heights.

Both Iran and Hezbollah blamed Israel for the strike; the Israeli government refused to comment.

Amirabdollahian says Iran delivered the message to U.S. officials via diplomatic channels. He did not elaborate.

My Way News - Iran sends warning to Israel via US officials


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Look at what my NoScript blocked

My Way - News - News Home
My Way - News - Top News
My Way - News - World
My Way - News - International
My Way - News - National
My Way - News - Opinion
My Way - News - Politics
My Way - News - Government
My Way - News - Business
My Way - News
My Way - News - Science
My Way - News
My Way - News - Sports News
My Way - News
My Way - News - Strange
My Way - News
Local - Homepage
My Way - News - International
My Way - News - International
My Way - News - International
My Way - News - International
http://apnews.myway.com/js/mideast.js?
My Way
My Way
My Way News - Iran sends warning to Israel via US officials
My Way


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

And that means? I didn't get anything blocked... I posted the link because I thought It may be worth sharing, If not that's good too.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Europe's Real "Resistance"

-Europe's policies of encouraging groups such as Hamas, which constantly espouse violence, demolishes the Palestinian effort to achieve a responsible Palestinian state that finally could end the conflict with Israel.

The West has been duped. The French have naïvely taken the bait: they now associate Palestinian "Resistance" with the courageous French underground Résistance that fought the Germans in World War II. They incorrectly assume that the Palestinian "Resistance' must be a good thing, too.

But the Palestinian Resistance bears no resemblance to the French Résistance of Word War II. There is no way to compare them. The Palestinian "Resistance" is nothing more than terrorist organizations repressing their own people. They do not resist an evil force; they are an evil force.

The truth is that the Europeans do not really care about the Palestinians, only about destroying Israel.

Now the International Criminal Court is planning to investigate Israel because it had the gall to defend itself against terrorism, while what did Europe do? Europe, in the face of terrorism, invited every terrorist-sponsoring dictator to join it in a march to protest the very murders that these dictators had paid for.

There is no difference between Hamas's aspirations to be "liberated from the Zionist occupation," and radical Islam's aspirations to be liberated from the "Christian occupation" of Europe.

All "Resistance" should be against radical Islam as embodied by groups such as Hamas, Islamic Jihad, al-Qaeda, the Muslim Brotherhood, and the Islamic State, among others. They are the ones we should resist. They should not be allowed to rule us in some Islamist "Palestinian State."

Gatestone Institute


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I read the text though


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hezbollah, the puppet created by Iran. The puppet that has insured the Muslim takeover of what was once known as the Jewel of the Middle East and was carved out to be a Christian enclave in the Muslim world.

Hezbollah, the puppet that has reached out as far as Argentina to kill Jews.

There is no surprise that an Iranian general was in a position to get killed as the Israelis struck Hezbollah.

The Israelis crossed a "red line" the Iranians drew too close to the Israeli border. Screw the Iranians.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Denton said:


> There is no surprise that an Iranian general was in a position to get killed as the Israelis struck Hezbollah.


The General always left his cellphone on so he was easy to track.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> The General always left his cellphone on so he was easy to track.


Note to self; leave cell phone in supervisor's office.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A red line? Are we sure this was Or am and not the current occupant of the White House?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Look Iran, we are really really sorry about your General and all, but we didn't know the gun was loaded...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> A red line? Are we sure this was Or am and not the current occupant of the White House?


No! Had it been the occupiers red line the whole world would have trembled in fear.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

World Wide Antisemitism is on a dangerous path. Barry allowing those crazy bustards a nuke is WWIII imo.


----------

